# 2017 Cruze LED taillights



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello. I want to be able to upgrade my taillights to aftermarket LED ones I found (picture attached) the problem is that it needs a separate plug for the turn signal and one for the brake light. My car only has one plug for both the brake light and turn signal,something I don't really care for. Does anyone know of a way that we can wire these lights so that the turn signal is separate from the brake light? My dad and I can do the wiring but I'm not sure if there is a modification we need to do with the way the current lights are wired. And help is appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chrisbrad91 said:


> Hello. I want to be able to upgrade my taillights to aftermarket LED ones I found (picture attached) the problem is that it needs a separate plug for the turn signal and one for the brake light. My car only has one plug for both the brake light and turn signal,something I don't really care for. Does anyone know of a way that we can wire these lights so that the turn signal is separate from the brake light? My dad and I can do the wiring but I'm not sure if there is a modification we need to do with the way the current lights are wired. And help is appreciated.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You need to have a few more posts under your belt before you can upload pic's but you might be able to copy the image address and select the picture icon, 3rd from the left of the smiley, then select from URL, uncheck the check box and paste that URL in the box and hit OK.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

chrisbrad91 said:


> Hello. I want to be able to upgrade my taillights to aftermarket LED ones I found (picture attached) the problem is that it needs a separate plug for the turn signal and one for the brake light. My car only has one plug for both the brake light and turn signal,something I don't really care for. Does anyone know of a way that we can wire these lights so that the turn signal is separate from the brake light? My dad and I can do the wiring but I'm not sure if there is a modification we need to do with the way the current lights are wired. And help is appreciated.



These are the lights that I want to be able to install on my Cruze


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Did you pull the trigger on these lights?


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Did you pull the trigger on these lights?


I did get them. Someone has suggested that I look at getting the Curt C56196 Tail Light Converter. Usually this is use for vehicle to vehicle towing but others had suggested this could be use for the purpose that I need to make these lights work.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

chrisbrad91 said:


> I did get them. Someone has suggested that I look at getting the Curt C56196 Tail Light Converter. Usually this is use for vehicle to vehicle towing but others had suggested this could be use for the purpose that I need to make these lights work.


Ah! I did get these as well! Check out my one post about these taillights. Basically its kinda odd. These taillights were designed for the Chinese model of the Cruze. If you notice on the white spot on your factory taillight, there is no bulb in there. Not the reverse light the on next to it. However on the Chinese model, there is a dedicated turn signal light. The other plugs are a little different and when I tried to install them not all of them fit properly. And since there is a turn signal light, there was an extra plug.







Here is my taillight and here is the Chinese version. You could possible rewire the taillights to work but not all of the features will work.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Here's what they look like on and the wiring. Like I said not all of the plugs fit. When you receive them, you'll see what I am talking about. But there might be a way to rewire them to work. 






View attachment 270081


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ebay find?

So, after having made the conversion; would you do it again?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Cruzen18 said:


> Ebay find?
> 
> So, after having made the conversion; would you do it again?



Well I actually returned them and got a refund. To be honest, I did realized afterwards that I could have spliced the wires. I do have plenty of documentation I made so I know how exactly they plug and what works and doesn't. It shouldn't be too hard. The only problems that I can think of is the day time running lights and brake lights. I had trouble with running at the same time constantly.


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Celdwist said:


> Ah! I did get these as well! Check out my one post about these taillights. Basically its kinda odd. These taillights were designed for the Chinese model of the Cruze. If you notice on the white spot on your factory taillight, there is no bulb in there. Not the reverse light the on next to it. However on the Chinese model, there is a dedicated turn signal light. The other plugs are a little different and when I tried to install them not all of them fit properly. And since there is a turn signal light, there was an extra plug.
> 
> Here is my taillight and here is the Chinese version. You could possible rewire the taillights to work but not all of the features will work.


I've always wanted to upgrade from the stock tail lights but couldn't find ones that I liked. I found these and loved the fact that they are completely led but when I got them I noticed that some of the plugs won't work. I was holding off on returning them until I did further research and posted on the forum to get more information to see how I would wire these lights. I believe that the convertor someone mentioned (Curt C56196) should help in isolating the turn signal from the brake light, and thus making all the functions of the new lights work.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

chrisbrad91 said:


> I've always wanted to upgrade from the stock tail lights but couldn't find ones that I liked. I found these and loved the fact that they are completely led but when I got them I noticed that some of the plugs won't work. I was holding off on returning them until I did further research and posted on the forum to get more information to see how I would wire these lights. I believe that the convertor someone mentioned (Curt C56196) should help in isolating the turn signal from the brake light, and thus making all the functions of the new lights work.


Same here. I’ve been searching since 2016, but when I found these I instantly wanted them. You guys make me want to order them so I can make the work again ?. And what converter were you referring to? I didn’t know they made those!


----------



## chrisbrad91 (Mar 24, 2019)

Celdwist said:


> chrisbrad91 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to upgrade from the stock tail lights but couldn't find ones that I liked. I found these and loved the fact that they are completely led but when I got them I noticed that some of the plugs won't work. I was holding off on returning them until I did further research and posted on the forum to get more information to see how I would wire these lights. I believe that the convertor someone mentioned (Curt C56196) should help in isolating the turn signal from the brake light, and thus making all the functions of the new lights work.
> ...


Here is the link to the convertor. This should separate the turn signal from the brake light so that you can wire them separately. 

https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Curt/C56196.html


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey guys - did anyone end up getting these installed and working properly? I just received my shipment and am taking them into a shop tomorrow to get installed on my '16. I'm kind of nervous about it because they're only charging me $75 to do it. Not sure they really know all it entails. Let me know if anyone was successful at getting them installed. Thanks!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

You using a reputable shop in your area? 
Someone that does custom type installs should have no issues doing this.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> You using a reputable shop in your area?
> Someone that does custom type installs should have no issues doing this.


Yes they're well established. I dropped the car off this morning. He just sent me a text saying they got 1 side working but there's extra wiring on the other one and he's not sure. Any ideas? I suggested it might be a jumper needed for the DRL that is on all the time.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Well they worked on them for about 2 hours trying to figure out the wiring and couldn't get it to work. So it's a no go.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey all. - so after numerous messaging back and forth with the company I bought these off of I did the install today. Took about 5 hours and they look absolutely beautiful!! Chevy definitely needs to make the OEM.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

BBSoup32 said:


> Hey all. - so after numerous messaging back and forth with the company I bought these off of I did the install today. Took about 5 hours and they look absolutely beautiful!! Chevy definitely needs to make the OEM.


They fully work? Even the turn signals? I need to get mine again!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

BBSoup32 said:


> Hey all. - so after numerous messaging back and forth with the company I bought these off of I did the install today. Took about 5 hours and they look absolutely beautiful!! Chevy definitely needs to make the OEM.


Congrats! You do a video and step by step of the process? If so; let us see.

Also; post some pictures when you can to show them off.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

I didn't do a video because in all honestly I wasn't completely confident I could get it done. I had a local shop quote me $300. I had a free day Saturday and just decided to give it a try. I'm pretty knowledgeable about wiring and circuitry so once I got into it, I found it pretty straight forward. Here's a pic of the taillights and a diagram showing what does what


----------

